# The ATI Radeon 3100: What is it?



## Irmekroache (Sep 26, 2008)

I've gotten a new laptop at future shop for trading back a refurbished broken HP laptop that I bought online. This new one has the graphic card ATI Radeon 3100, that's apparently better (salesman said) than the Nvdia Geforce 8400 that came with the broken laptop.

Is this true? There's no information at all about the Radeon 3100 on the ATI website, and not much else on the web either. Does anyone know anything about this card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't believe the 3100 is a card but rather integrated video Looks like they're pretty close but the nvidia has some higher points > http://service.futuremark.com/hardw...5&popularChipsetIds=357&popularChipsetIds=459


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Its a real basic graphics controller that supports modern technolegies , a tad better then say intel graphics. I think the 8400 is better though.


----------



## Irmekroache (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks, seems like the salesman lied. :upset::upset::upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Irmekroache said:


> Thanks, seems like the salesman lied. :upset::upset::upset:



No, I've never heard that before :06:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Either that or he didn't know to much about the videocards.


----------

